# Stickshot question



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Hi there,

I am thinking about some nice, small and powerfull stickshot (for 7mm steel ammo). My sweet 3 weeks old daughter costing me a lot of time, so before I start make something new, I want to convince myself this is realy what I want to do.

So, is there anybody, who has good experience with stickshot? Some good advice, templates, pictures? I searched the forum, but I still have little information. And how about accuracy (compare to PFS or to standard size SS)??

Thanks for any idea or opinion.

David RK


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats on the new daughter! Stickshots are cool  I don't have much advice or opinion other than that. But hopefully someone else can help.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

edited. misread the post.

I personally don't like stick shots. I feel they are more prone to RTS (return to sender) than a two prong fork.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Neither very efficient nor safe.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Thank you guys, you change my mind. And save a lot of my time, of cource.

RK


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

This has got potential for the end of my walking stick...mmm, continue on...!


----------

